# Skimmer with small foot print - 5x8



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

looking for a in sump skimmer with a small footprint, needs to fit in 8x5 spot. I have only found the Bubble Magus C3.5. Does anyone know of any others? Just want to see what my options are.

Thanks
Shaun


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

cadlights sells one as well but it isn't as good as the bubble magus. I would have to say that the buble magus c3.5 is probably the best for it's size. 

I own one


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

having trouble getting my hands on a the Bubble Magus c3.5

Does anyone know anywhere local that sells the CAD Lights Gen3 PLS-100 skimmer?


Or does someone have a C3.5 that they want to sell?

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a brand new Gen1 PLS-100 if you're interested. 
You can call up Cadlights to get the locking kit for free too.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I might be selling my Shaun...


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

Reef boutique should have the pls100. Give him a call b4 u head over


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

Pets n Ponds in Orillia carries them. free shipping on orders over $200

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c194471/p17699416.html


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Anyone have experience with SCA-301? Looks the same as the Bubble Magus.

http://www.scaquariums.com/product-p/sca-301.htm

Thoughts?

thanks,
Shaun


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Not familiar with the brand, but it does look like a bubble Magus. My position would be to stick with a model and brand that you could get parts and warranty easily or locally.


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm going with the CAD Lights PLS100 Gen3. They corrected the issues with they had with the previous models. Thanis for all the input.


----------

